# Post your age + job + salary + car



## cloudyday (Jun 8, 2009)

Just wondering how old people are around here who got their 3 series cars and what job/field they are in? Not sure if this is done yet??

Post in following format. I can start

1. Age = 29
2. Job = IT/computing
3. Salary = Around 90-100k
4. Car = 08 335i Coupe

Just keen to see the type of people who buy BMWs.


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

hmmmm..... :dunno:


----------



## cloudyday (Jun 8, 2009)

You can list Inheritance if you have no job and the car was from your parents. :bigpimp:


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

Do you want my mother's maiden name as well as date of birth while you're at it?

Come on, I'll give you my age if you just want to hear but the rest I think I won't share with the entire world.


----------



## nhhiep (Jan 15, 2006)

25 when I bought the E90, first brand new car 3 yrs ago after college
systems engineer
Enough to pay the car in cash 

By the way, BMW already released a study to show that average 3 series drivers are in their 40s. Can we close this thread now?


----------



## johnc_22 (Sep 14, 2004)

No.


----------



## Re1nkE (Jun 2, 2009)

cloudyday said:


> You can list Inheritance if you have no job and the car was from your parents. :bigpimp:


i like that.


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

cwinter said:


> Do you want my mother's maiden name as well as date of birth while you're at it?
> 
> Come on, I'll give you my age if you just want to hear but the rest I think I won't share with the entire world.


I just did the age poll, the rest will remain a secret :thumbup:


----------



## Billd104 (Aug 30, 2006)

BMW_GAL said:


> hmmmm..... :dunno:


I'm with you!! :blah:


----------



## Billd104 (Aug 30, 2006)

cloudyday said:


> Just wondering how old people are around here who got their 3 series cars and what job/field they are in? Not sure if this is done yet??
> 
> Post in following format. I can start
> 
> ...


1. Age = 0-75
2. Job = Yes
3. Salary = Enough
4. Car = BMW


----------



## energetik9 (Sep 9, 2008)

My job - a good one
My salary - more than adequate to purchase a new BMW
My car - soon to be a well-equipped 335


----------



## 330ximd (Sep 20, 2005)

n00bie posts... This thread is useless w/out pics.  

In all seriousness, stupid thread.


----------



## Billd104 (Aug 30, 2006)

I_b_t_l!!


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Billd104 said:


> 1. Age = 0-75
> 2. Job = Yes
> 3. Salary = Enough
> 4. Car = BMW


Uh-Oh.. same as me! Should I be worried of ID Theft?


----------



## ///MyLittlePony (May 22, 2008)

There's no box for social security number and mother's maiden name! What kind of survey is this?


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

Who's in the Under 21 crowd??! It surely isn't me


----------



## angler (Aug 12, 2008)

sure will get right on that:spank:


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

bmw_gal said:


> who's in the under 21 crowd??! It surely isn't me


51+ ?

:d


----------



## bmw-hoya (Sep 11, 2007)

Fail.


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

cwinter said:


> 51+ ?
> 
> :d


That group too...:lmao: I wonder whoo....hmmmm.......


----------



## MJS (Dec 22, 2001)

TrickTizzle said:


> AGE = 16
> JOB = None
> SALARY = $0
> CAR = 01 325i w/ Sport, Cold Weater, and Premium


I rate your sig 1/10.... Reasons are obvious.


----------



## ThreeTwoFive (Aug 27, 2008)

MJS said:


> I rate your sig 1/10.... Reasons are obvious.


Its whited out cuz my car is under construction....


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

cloudyday said:


> Just wondering how old people are around here who got their 3 series cars and what job/field they are in? Not sure if this is done yet??
> 
> Post in following format. I can start
> 
> ...


You're missing location. Salary without location is almost meaningless.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

1. Age = 41
2. Job = Self-employed, entrepreneur, automotive journalist, business owner, photographer, father, husband. 
3. Salary = Enough to afford my lifestyle
4. Car = '07 335i, '08 X5, '98 Boxster, '86 930


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Job: A/P Clerk III, general office helper
Age: 41
Salary: +/- $28K
Car: 2005 645Cic


----------



## HG132 (Feb 26, 2007)

Was this posted by the Embassy in Uganda? Are you looking to transfer money into my account if I provide you with this information?


----------



## ThreeTwoFive (Aug 27, 2008)

HG132 said:


> Was this posted by the Embassy in Uganda? Are you looking to transfer money into my account if I provide you with this information?


?


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

HG132 said:


> Was this posted by the Embassy in Uganda? Are you looking to transfer money into my account if I provide you with this information?


yes, we would most definately like your reliable and honest advise in this matter along with your highly excellent discretion. for this we will allow you to keep 35% of the 140 Million we will be transferring into your honest and secure bank account.


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

cloudyday said:


> Just wondering how old people are around here who got their 3 series cars and what job/field they are in? Not sure if this is done yet??
> 
> Post in following format. I can start
> 
> ...


1) 27
2) Getting Government Bailout Money
3) around 90-100K a week
4) my butler drives the 3 but lets me use his bimmerfest account so I may understand how the common folk do things.
:bigpimp:


----------



## HG132 (Feb 26, 2007)

Orient330iNYC said:


> yes, we would most definately like your reliable and honest advise in this matter along with your highly excellent discretion. for this we will allow you to keep 35% of the 140 Million we will be transferring into your honest and secure bank account.


AGE: 82
JOB: Senior Citizen/Retired
Salary: Ask Bernie Madoff what I have left
Car: A walker w/handbrakes


----------



## pmgreer (Jun 28, 2009)

cloudyday said:


> Don't need to post your income, just wanted to see what people do to get their beamers. :thumbup:
> 
> On the R8 forums, the owners posted what their occupations/age were. What's the fuss?
> 
> This question is usually not a big deal on other forums, seems people here are very secretive on their jobs, as if they're hiding something.


Hmmm...

A BMW auto is a Bimmer - a BMW motorcycle is a Beemer (some people also call it Beamer).

Also, the age of the car is not a reliable indicator of a person's income level.

Lastly - what difference does it make?


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

~50
veterinarian; specialist dentistry and oral surgery
2001 530i
2006 330i
plan 2010 M3 by ED very soon


----------



## Christop54 (Oct 18, 2008)

Age = 38
Job = Air Force
Salary = Enough to get by
Car = 08 335i


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

Age 46
Job Hard Work
Salary Low Pay
Cars 335d, Porsche RS60, Hemi Charger


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

10 inches

:str8pimpi


----------



## Barca93 (May 31, 2009)

1. Age = 16

2. Job = Highschool 

3. Salary = 0$

4. Car = 06 e90 325i sport


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

72 // Govt statistician // a little over 100K from now until I die //1999 528 (E-39) (bone stock and I love every inch of it) // bought in 2003 as CPO // 130K miles // still on original cooling system but indie shop is waiting in the wings //will keep it until I die or it dies or until I can get a 120d hatchback in the US.


----------



## dannyc9997 (May 15, 2008)

Ok, ill bite. Do I get a prize for this?

Age: 20
Job: Auto sales (self employed)
Salary: Honestly ranges from 3k a week to 500 a month.
Car(Currently, changes often): 2000 540i, 1998 528i, 1999 750iL, 1998 Infiniti I30, 1999 Lexus ES 300, 2000 Mercedes E320


----------



## dannyc9997 (May 15, 2008)

Barca93 said:


> 1. Age = 16
> 
> 2. Job = Highschool
> 
> ...


Pretty sweet 1st car bro!


----------



## Barca93 (May 31, 2009)

dannyc9997 said:


> Pretty sweet 1st car bro!


thanks man :thumbup:


----------



## MarcusSanDiego (Jan 7, 2002)

Age = over 21
Job = Beewang's personal assistant
Salary = bread crumbs
Car = shopping cart (Beewang is a cheap bastard!)


----------



## ThreeTwoFive (Aug 27, 2008)

pimp


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

I am blown away by how many children with no jobs in high school have such nice new cars...must be nice!


----------



## SergioCordoza (Mar 27, 2009)

over 40-less than 45
Not working right now ( but banking on not being out of work too long and have payment budgeted, does not impact finances )
getting a new 335 sedan
when working, $ 100k a year


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

cloudyday said:


> Just wondering how old people are around here who got their 3 series cars and what job/field they are in?


We own an X3, a MINI and a Vauxhall. Don't have a 3er at present.

>>what job/field they are in?

We live in a van down by the river.

>>how old

Old enough to have stopped watching SNL before we started living in a van down by the river.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

6 Brit said:


> I am blown away by how many children with no jobs in high school have such nice new cars...must be nice!


We bought our daughter a well used '96 318ti to drive in HS. Slow, safe and stylish enough for her.


----------



## cloudyday (Jun 8, 2009)

6 Brit said:


> I am blown away by how many children with no jobs in high school have such nice new cars...must be nice!


.. probably explains why they don't want to list their career/income and reply with funny remarks. :eeps: :bling:


----------



## Coconutpete (Feb 7, 2008)

Name: CoconutPete
Age: 30
Occupation: I own & Operate CoconutPete's Pleasure Island
Car: I don't keep any on the Island, but I do keep a 1999 sedan and a 2004 3 series coupe back on the mainland.
I have no idea how much the resort grossed last year - I think I might have spent most of it on booze since both cars are paid off.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> We bought our daughter a well used '96 318ti to drive in HS. Slow, safe and stylish enough for her.


I was stoked on my first car as I felt I was lucky to get one...however
it was a 1082 BMW 633csi
it did not run and my dad told me if I want it then I have to fix it (he helped obviously)

made me respect what I was given a lot more I think...
my little sister was given a brand new turbo beetle convertible, and who knows what my bro will get prolly a camaro...(I told him to get a WRX) 
so spoiled they are


----------



## NNRT (Jul 15, 2009)

Age - um.... so old I forgot ! - stopped counting years ago !
Job - retired - but was in Aerial Photography all over the world
Car - 2009 Z-4 - Orion Silver, Red extended leather - stick - Turbo, Lincoln MKX and Honda Fit !

My photo from 5 years ago - people can guess my age !


----------



## Billd104 (Aug 30, 2006)

Vitacura said:


> Uh-Oh.. same as me! Should I be worried of ID Theft?


... and we're both in Oldsmar!! Yikes :yikes:


----------



## SailinSand (Aug 24, 2007)

Billd104 said:


> ... and we're both in Oldsmar!! Yikes :yikes:


crazy north county folk. 

age= 25
occupation= housewife, volunteer, student, some other odd jobs here and there
salary= none
cars= my main ride is a 2007 ///M Roadster


----------



## SailinSand (Aug 24, 2007)

cloudyday said:


> You can list Inheritance if you have no job and the car was from your parents. :bigpimp:


:lmao:


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

SailinSand said:


> crazy north county folk.
> 
> age= 25
> occupation= housewife, volunteer, student, some other odd jobs here and there *and road rash magnet*
> ...


:angel: Here...I fixed this for ya. Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Coconutpete (Feb 7, 2008)

6 Brit said:


> I was stoked on my first car as I felt I was lucky to get one...however
> it was a *1082 BMW *633csi


Dang! I didn't even know they made cars back then


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

Coconutpete said:


> Dang! I didn't even know they made cars back then


haha oops


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Chrisdridley said:


> Age 46
> Job Hard Work
> Salary Low Pay
> Cars 335d, *Porsche RS60*, Hemi Charger


The new newish Boxster or the vintage racer?
If you say vintage, pls post some pics!

Spill it man.


----------



## E36Shikara (Apr 16, 2007)

Hey OP - do yourself a favor and join the BMW CCA, then take that new whip of yours to any HPDE - and get to know your car in a safe environment. I'd recommend a an ADSS or an Auto-X. When you realize that the car is meant to be driven to the limits on the track - you will appreciate the marque for what it is! The Ultimate Driving machine!

Welcome to the BIMMERFest!

Also, why do people spell Bimmer as Beamer or Beemer when this website is www.[B]BIMMER[/B]fest.com:dunno:


----------



## fm_illuminatus (Jun 13, 2005)

Age = 24
Job = Internet Marketing / Project Management
Salary = 70k / yr
Commission = ~ 50 - 60k / yr
Car = '07 Mini Cooper S


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

BMW_GAL said:


> My job is secretly classified as well as all the other information that's requested :rofl:


I know it! I know what it is!!


----------



## cloudyday (Jun 8, 2009)

Snareman said:


> I know it! I know what it is!!


Well, when I opened this thread, it was answered by someone within 2 minutes, so I think I know what some peoples full time jobs are. :slap: :hi: :eeps:


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

cloudyday said:


> Well, when I opened this thread, it was answered by someone within 2 minutes, so I think I know what some peoples full time jobs are. :slap: :hi: :eeps:


I was talking specifically about BMW-GAL. Joke between her and I.


----------



## Araq44 (Dec 16, 2008)

1. Age = 29
2. Job = I am a street breakdancer and a belly button lint remover
3. Salary = I work for the RA the Sun God - no salary just bitches when I die
4. Car = 1983 schwinn with streamers, white rubber tires, bell, baseball card in the spokes and a basket on the front


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Araq44 said:


> 1. Age = 29
> 2. Job = I am a street breakdancer and a belly button lint remover
> 3. Salary = I work for the RA the Sun God - no salary just bitches when I die
> 4. Car = 1983 schwinn with streamers, white rubber tires, bell, baseball card in the spokes and a basket on the front


Does the schwinn have fenders? And a granny seat?


----------



## Araq44 (Dec 16, 2008)

Snareman said:


> Does the schwinn have fenders? And a granny seat?


no doubt - just did not want to brag about my assets


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Araq44 said:


> no doubt - just did not want to brag about my assets


I can appreciate that. You probably have a playing card in the spokes too don't you.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

Snareman said:


> I can appreciate that. You probably have a playing card in the spokes too don't you.


it's the queen of hearts :rofl:


----------



## jonathan2263 (Dec 26, 2008)

This is my ride. I like it because it's shiny.
I just turned 10 and a half years old.
I go to school but don't like it very much. The girls are mean.
My mommy and daddy give me 5 dollars every week if I take out the garbage.


----------



## PharoE39 (Apr 29, 2009)

this is a silly nonsense thread. but if you must know....

Age:212
occupation: male escort (on the weekends-DRAG)
salary: gazillion dolars per month
car: hmm..... yugo

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Seriously, I dont think many care to share that much info. Age, occupation and car would be sufficient. Salary just seems like bragging. jmho


----------



## TheStig (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## wag-zhp (Apr 8, 2004)

age= 47
occupation= problem solver, sanitation specialist, mercenary
salary= 100k - 5m per engagement, depending on the target/mission
cars= F1 Mclaren, F40 Ferrari, H1 Hummer (milspec), Z4 for local errands


----------



## 77vetteguy (Jan 26, 2007)

Re1nkE said:


> i win...i make the least on this thread.
> 
> 23
> grad research assistant....think it pays about 15k for 20 hours a week @ 42 weeks starting in august.
> good thing i got a lot of undergrad graduation moneys for my car!


age 22

I think I got you beat in the least made. (the kids that mommy and daddy buy their cars don't count) I make $0 because I'm going to college for Electronics Engineering Technology. I decided i would rather have my parents pay for school so i can buy my own car. I find it much more satisfying to buy it my self.


----------



## Bremen Ben (Sep 1, 2008)

hoopics said:


> 1. Age = old enough to know better
> 2. Job = crack whore
> 3. Salary = $10 for most tricks, $20 for the ones that involve really nasty stuff
> 4. Car = 435 coupevertible


Not a very good car to do business in: too windy.:bigpimp:


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

Boile said:


> You're missing location. Salary without location is almost meaningless.


I hate threads that force me to agree with Boile

1. Age - More than 30. Damn.
2. Job - Consultant, a title that is not very far removed from "whore" and "garbage man", but with one difference - unlike a whore, I will do just about anything for money. (I kid...I kid...)
3. Income - Enough to afford my car but not enough to afford my wife.
4. Car - 2009 335i xDrive.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Here's a pic of my latest car. I'm such a baller, this car cost less than 0.01% of my income.

No replies, because you'll all just jealous.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

AggieKnight said:


> Income - Enough to afford my car but not enough to afford my wife.


:rofl:
Post of the week!


----------



## wag-zhp (Apr 8, 2004)

Originally Posted by *AggieKnight*  
_Income - Enough to afford my car but not enough to afford my wife._


*******>
********>


mullman said:


> :rofl:
> Post of the week!


+2


----------



## srt8autoxer (Jul 15, 2009)

age 22
job marketing at road course
car bmw m3
salary 43k


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

age 20 
job full time pre med school student 
car bmw 325i
salary- i dont work so my mommy yea that sounds lame but shes rad


----------



## Meiac09 (Jan 2, 2006)

Age: 19
Occupation: Lawnboy
Salary: None, but the benefits are pretty good
Car: Mr. Robinson's ferrari


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Jul 12, 2008)

1. Age = 27
2. Job = Power Engineer
3. Salary = Base is 130k, up to 190k (Varies on overtime)
4. Car = 09 E92 335i M Sport + 05 VW Jetta TDI Sport. Sold/ wrecked: 04 VW Jetta TDI and a 2000 Dodge Neon


----------



## BMWredneck (Jun 5, 2006)

!. Age = 23
@. = FOUO
#. Salary = dirt is more than what i make.
$. Car = 96 318is. havent done any thing to it exscpet replace what breaks. and i like it that way.


----------



## Bethesda E39 (Sep 23, 2008)

1. Age = 34
2. Job = Meter Maid
3. Salary = $27,500 + tips
4. Car = '03 5-Series

FML


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)

1. Age = 16
2. Job = Student 
3. Salary = Very hard to count all my change
4. Car = See sig


----------

